# Anyone tried these Carbon Fiber Mirrors??



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Audi-TT-MK2-...ccessories&hash=item4cfc73ace4#ht_4739wt_1037

From Taiwan and they look very similar to OEM.... Just wondering how the fit and finish is. Any other options other than wrap or oem for Carbon mirrors for Mk2? 

Cheers
JP


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

They look ok...wish they had more pics.

Here's an alternative:
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=2_157_561&products_id=1473


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I like the look of the carbon-fiber mirrors, I just wish it wasn't a $1900 option. I know you get more than just the CF but it still didn't justify the cost IMO. Especially when the same mirrors are only $1500 on the R8!


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

blackout-rs said:


> They look ok...wish they had more pics.
> 
> Here's an alternative:
> http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=2_157_561&products_id=1473



I think these were used by someone on here and said that the fit wasnt 100% right. I want a full carbon mirror and those on ebay look like a knock-off of the oem. 

1900 from Audi is robbery.... Even if they are amazing quality.


----------



## 8 J 3 5 R 9 (Jul 14, 2012)

The saying "you get what you pay for" comes to mind when I see these cheap knock-offs. :facepalm:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Keep in mind the $1900 is buying you carbon fiber, power fold and anti-dazzle glass.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Keep in mind the $1900 is buying you carbon fiber, power fold and anti-dazzle glass.


The power folding mirrors should really just be included standard or part of the $3500 tech-pack. Hell they are standard on a $15k Honda Fit. The motors are cheap. A4 power folding mirrors go for $200 for both and that includes the entire mirror housing and glass. 

The anti-dazzle mirror glass is roughly $200 just looking at OEM replacements for Porsche or Audi.

So that just leaves the CF costing $1500?


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

mine are the QS Concept varian also from Parts4euro. Not as expensive as the TID Styling or other OEM carbon fiber covers.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> The power folding mirrors should really just be included standard or part of the $3500 tech-pack.


I'm glad they're not. I don't like the look and I'm glad that I could get everything on the tech package without ruining the look of the car.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Keep in mind the $1900 is buying you carbon fiber, power fold and anti-dazzle glass.


Hey John. In Canada..... you dont get the anti-dazzle or the folding... and they are 2200 from what I remember. My dad has a TTRS with them. On lease...... Im thinking when his lease is up ... I swap my TTS ones for them... think they will notice??  lol

Anyone have any other CF mirror links? I remember a while ago that some guy with an orange TT had some other companys housings and they looked great.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Ouch, ok, $1900 for the CF mirrors is obscene.

Anyone happen to have part#s or a source for the anti-dazzle glass though? I really miss that from my mk1 TT.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

4RingFanatic said:


> I'm glad they're not. I don't like the look and I'm glad that I could get everything on the tech package without ruining the look of the car.


Power folding function doesn't change the look of the mirrors, it is hidden. I wasn't talking about the CF. It should be included.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I wasn't 100% onthe mirrors at first. But, they have really grown on me over time.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I have the QS concept ones. Look good from 5ft, but fit and finish is bad. Need to be modified with Dremel to fit.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

LynxFX said:


> So that just leaves the CF costing $1500?


To you, yes. 

To Audi, no. 

OEM, specialty OEM, specialty OEM Europe is expensive. Next up: Water is wet.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> I have the QS concept ones. Look good from 5ft, but fit and finish is bad. Need to be modified with Dremel to fit.



Ahhhh Doc! I thought you had the TID ones... was avoiding them because I thought you said they were the unfit ones... I might consider the TID slippers.... But I really want the whole housing... scams... I love nice things..... its a curse


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Power folding function doesn't change the look of the mirrors, it is hidden. I wasn't talking about the CF. It should be included.


Gotcha. And I agree. Even my 4 year old Yukon has folding mirrors!


----------

